# Basel



## slick51 (May 6, 2006)

Is there good single track near Basel Switzerland?
I'll be there late June for about 10 days. Should I ship a bike, rent, or go roadie?


----------



## slick51 (May 6, 2006)

Hmmmm, 94 views and no replies. I take it then there is no single track or biking in or around Basel Switzerland. I should change my plans.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Gempen*

looking for search string "Bike Gempen"

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

I just moved to Basel a week ago and haven't had a chance to hit any local trails yet. There is the right terrain for it, rolling hills. I made a trip down to Finale Ligure last weekend though and can confirm that it is epic!

I will be doing some trail recon this weekend and can update then. Todtnau bike park is only 40 min away in Germany though, and there are really good trails in Zurich which is also 40 minutes away. Youtube - Antenna Trail in Zurich for a taste of the trail types.


----------



## slick51 (May 6, 2006)

mtnryder56
thanks for the reply. do you know if any local shops will rent or demo bikes?


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't, but I just got hooked up with some serious riders out of Freiburg, and am going riding with them tomorrow. So I can update you then. but I went to Lorrach last week, and saw a very serious mtn bike shop that I did not have time to stop in at.

Send me a PM, if you wanna go ride. I potentially have an extra bike if we we hit up some bikeparks. And bikeparks will def rent bikes


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

Went riding today in Freiburg and it was really good.

Hit me up if you want directions or if you want to ride.


----------



## slick51 (May 6, 2006)

hey mtnryder56 
Thanks for the notes. I'd be a semi-serious xc rider not serious park/air rider though I am a serious appreciator of the that ****. Im gona bring my gear short of bike and hope to locate a bike and some good single track.


----------



## jekylljim (Nov 10, 2014)

I Love Switzerland!
I have been a couple of times and remember once we took a short trip to a place called Bikepark Todtnau - there is a chair lift to the top. Well worth checking it out.


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, Todtnau is good. Really only 1 track down the mtn, but it is a legit dh track at least. Lac Blanc bikepark in France is really good. Lots of variable terrain, and good tracks.


----------

